
Important Facts You Didn't Know About the Music Streaming Industry - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/loss-making-spotify-looks-for-a-turnaround-through-ipo/
======
jammybritton27
Spotify is currently the leader, but I doubt it will dominate anymore in the
likes of Apple Music and Google Play. It needs to come up with a new strategy,
maybe an alternative to Netflix.

